# MTH batteries



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I ordered the one that the MTH people said was the right battery. Got it yesterday and I'm not sure it is really the right battery. It is not the square one in this engine. The new one is blue and larger than the other one which is green. And being larger it doesn't fit in the battery holder in the engine. Is there yet a third battery option for MTH engines?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A picture would be useful here. 

Here are the two types of MTH batteries. There is also a smaller version of the 3V battery that is shorter and has two 2/3AA cells in it.









MTH 9V battery for 5V PS/1 & PS/2 systems.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

The only 2 that came up on MTH's site were those you just pictured. And I said above it isn't the square one  I got the battery part number from them, the one they said was the right one and it is the blue one you pictured. But it is bigger than the one in the engine which is green and NOT square. It plugs in but can't fit in the battery holder in the engine. The green one sitting there was in the engine, the blue one is what they sent and that black metal piece behind those green tabs is what the battery is suppose to git into which the blue one cannot.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have the new AAA pack, that was used in some of the newer locomotives to save space.

A dumb question, what's wrong with the old battery? They should not have died so quickly, typically their life is a lot longer than that.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Same thing as before... will start up but then shuts down when you try to go any directioin. The first two times I charged it up and it was ok for about a week and now that doesn't fix the problem. Of course, they *should* last longer, but as we all know with things, it isn't a given  I gave them the model number when ordering and they said that was the right one, so I call them in a few min I guess


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No way to fit the larger battery in? If not, you'll have to get the smaller package.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

MTH is being anything but helpful today. Told me they are interchangeable and "make it fit"


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The capacitor battery eliminator is the way to go. They are pricey but the performance of MTH NI-cads is atrocious.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No way to fit the larger battery in? If not, you'll have to get the smaller package.


It won't fit in the battery holder in there and I couldn't force it to open to put it in there. It's plugged in and with the shell still off charging the battery. figured I would make sure that the battery is really the issue, but you had thought it was likely that as did the service people last week when I called and I read that as well online. I can probably tape the bigger battery to the holder and make this one work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How would this work for you? I make the little BCR modules, the two AA cells are the size of the blue battery pack you have.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

How wide is the one you made? Length wasn't as much of an issue as width for the holder


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Ran the engine with the shell off and the new battery just sitting there and everything functioned properly so it was indeed the battery. Going to go ahead and let it charge up just to make sure it is fully charged.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My battery replacement is 1" long, 5/8" wide, and 5/16" thick. It's smaller than the AAA pack in every dimension.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Going to sell me one??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, send me a PM.


----------

